

CDBaby Acquired by Disk Makers - callmeed
http://news.opb.org/article/3212-cd-baby-sold-new-jersey-manufacturer/

======
callmeed
I thought this was interesting as Derek Sivers of CD Baby had gone back and
forth between Rails and PHP in the past.

I've used Disk Makers too and they're a great company.

------
initself
A little late to the party. This happened weeks ago.

------
jcl
I wonder if this includes FilmBaby?

